# پایگاه‌های داده > SQL Server >  کتاب آموزش SQL Server 2005

## mr_mtc

سلام

من تا حالا با SQL Server 2000 کار می کردم؛ اگه ممکنه یک کتاب خوب فارسی برای آشنایی با SQL Server 2005 معرفی کنید

راستی آیا نیاز هست که حتما  SQL Server 2005 رو نصب کنم یا نسخه همراه VS2005 خوبه

----------


## night_walker

من کتاب خوب فارسی در مورد SQL Server 2005 ندیدم ولی اگه انگلیسی به دردتون می خوره این کتابا خیلی خوبه 
1. Sams.Microsoft.SQL.Server.2005.Unleashed.Dec.2006.  pdf 
2. Wrox.Beginning.SQL.Server.2005.Programming.Feb.200  6.pdf
کتاب اول یک مرجع بسیار کامله ولی کتاب دوم برای مبتدی های بسیار مفیده.

در ضمن نسخه همراه ویژوال استودیو نسخه Xpress است که اصلا امکان نصب روی سرور رو نداره و فقط Local نصب میشه.
باید SQL Server 2005 Enterprise یا نسخه Standard رو بگیری نسخه Developer هم وجود داره که قابلیت نصب روی ویندوز XP رو داره، ولی بقیه رو باید روی Windows Server نصب کنی.

----------


## reza_rad

> نسخه Developer هم وجود داره که قابلیت نصب روی ویندوز XP رو داره، ولی بقیه رو باید روی Windows Server نصب کنی.


علاوه بر نسخه Developer  نسخه های دیگه هم روی xp  نصب میشن مثل Standard edition  و WorkGroup edition  و ... 
تنها نسخه ای که حتما باید روی سرور نصب بشه Enterprise  هست.

----------


## mehdi_kamari

سلام دوستان 
اگه ممکنه در مورد تفاوت های اونها و امکانت هر کدوم توضیحی بیدین تا تفاوت همه اونها برامون جا بیفته .

ممنون

----------


## reza_rad

> اگه ممکنه در مورد تفوت های اونها و امکانت هر کدوم توضیحی بیدین تا تفاوت همه اونها برامون جا بیفته .


قبلا چندین بار توی همین تالار لینک داده شده:
SQL Server 2005 Features Comparison

----------


## raha2400

سلام . بچه ها این کتاب آقای شاهرخ شاهی رو من تو این آدرس پیدا کردم .
http://www.softgozar.com/WebPage/Dow...ver-2005-Farsi

----------

